# China fly straight cloud chips



## dtcctv (Dec 1, 2011)

mail:[email protected]
Forum does not supportthe picture to see the following address at


----------



## dtcctv (Dec 1, 2011)

http://hi.baidu.com/abacho/album/it...#IMG=b8ec4c0bb3de9c82787af4c66c81800a18d84396


----------



## dtcctv (Dec 1, 2011)

*China two Ukrainian*

Like a lot of exchange

mail：[email protected]


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice pigeons! What breed are they, Chinese Nasal Tufts?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice looking birds.


----------



## dtcctv (Dec 1, 2011)

wonword said:


> Very nice pigeons! What breed are they, Chinese Nasal Tufts?


Yangzhou high


----------



## dtcctv (Dec 1, 2011)

Yangzhou high


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice, never heard of them but they are nice!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

they are Chinese nasal tufts. Atleast thats what we call them, of course Chinese people may have a different name for them


----------



## ErcaN_S (Feb 3, 2009)

Print Tippler said:


> they are Chinese nasal tufts. Atleast thats what we call them, of course Chinese people may have a different name for them


Thanks for the original name


----------



## ErcaN_S (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f87/chinese-pigeon-32204.html


----------

